# 265000 miles



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

My 91 Has 265000 miles on it. The engine is weak as far as torque, but is very capable of achieving 115mph on the freeway with no problem. Anyone hear of how many miles a 1.6L DOHC can acumulate before it dies? The transmission was replaced at around 160000 so, its good for serveral thousand more miles.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Man I had a 90 sentra (ga16i) that hit 300,000 it was very sick but still had power when I sold the car. And had an 87 E16s That I bought with 250,000. Sold it at 300,000. And the people drove it for 3 more years!!!. Then sold it for $300. I dont know what it hit but Id guess its around 400,000 now. My 92 has 175,000 and its Still going Strong.... 

People wonder WHY I love Nissan.......................


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

No crap, I see old Datsuns everywhere on the freeway, they look like shit, but they still run. The engine and the durability of Nissans appear very stable and have a long life expectancy


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

my 92 xe had 264 KM's on it before things realyl started going wrong but i got a new engine!!

btw can anyone suggest cheap performance mods?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

dam that's awesome, i guess my car with 119k miles still has a few more years in her lol...


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

my 92 has 75k miles on it....


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

drummer5 said:


> *my 92 has 75k miles on it....  *


whoa are u driving ms daisy?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my 96 has 124K miles...........i'm gonna start saving my money so by the time this car dies on me, i'll have some good money saved up for a real nice car(still nissan)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my 93 just rolled past 130k the other day


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

my 91 se-r has about 210k on it and it hasn't seemed to loose much power or toque. i replaced the tranny at about 195k. And when i pulled the clutch it was the original factory one and still is going.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Maybe we should start a ***How many miles does your Nissan Have????**** Thread. Oops, Wait I just did..
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31444


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

My car has 178,000 miles!

Whats a b13's top speed?


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

My '91 my wife drove from 100k to 200k. Then I drove it until 240k, when raditor blew a seam and over headed the engine I decided it was time to get a new car.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have 90,000 and the piston tops are so clean you can read the numbers off the top. I also have kept mobil 1 since new in 1992 and ran 93 octane and BG 44K a few times. The compression is still in factory specs. They will last before the chassis will that is for sure. My uncle has pulled motors that had 300,000 VG30DE from maximas and are very clean with no virtual wear on the cylinders. This is because the motors have very tight tolerances and Nissan is very true with honing process.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *My car has 178,000 miles!
> 
> Whats a b13's top speed? *


ive hit 180 km/h in my 92 but it took a long while..


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I've hit 142mph in my SE-R with no mods AND a really dirty air filter. I did it in Nevada.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

My 91 Sentra GXE has 152,000 on it, and it still runs like new. I've topped it at the 120 on the speedometer, but i'm guessin it went around 5-7 mph faster.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

the ol' 93 1.6 tops out at 109


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

My 92 XE just hit 92k miles. My grandfather destroyed the engine at 91k, he thought brake fluid would fix my oil leak, I couldn't stop him. But he paid dumb mechanics $2200 to put a new engine in and they didn't even tighten the ground wires, causing my engine temp sensor to short out and break. The new GA16 is supposed to have less than 35k on it. But anyway, I hit about 113 with my old engine, then my friend opened the window, damn him. I haven't really had a chance to top out the new one, but it doesn't feel as strong as my old one.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

b13 sentras are limited to 109.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

your speedo was most likly off.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow this is all really good to read. I'm apparently the 5th owner of a 93 1.6L and I'm putting 900 into it for a new computer. I was worried cuz it's got 105k already, but I guess I'm just used to my parents' GM's falling apart at about 110k. Haha and I thought we did good puttin 156k on our 87 chevy celebrity wagon. I guess I'm not worried about puttin the money into her now. That brings me to a total investment of 2400 and it runs like a top. And it's quick as hell considering it's engine is smaller than some motorcycles.  And I'll get close to 40mpg on 93 octane. Ahhh haha I was a anti-ricer american car guy until i had to buy this for financial reasons. Now I like the damn little thing and would consider buying another eventually (spec V?) Haha shhh don't tell my buddies...


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

my 94 sentra e has 170,000 on the odo. never had any major problems and i race it every weekend and in between i drive the hell out of it and have tagged the rev limiter a bunch of times because i haven't put a tach in it yet and it just kinda creeps up on you. i haven't had any blow by from the rings or anything


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

smithsil said:


> *b13 sentras are limited to 109. *


That's just for the 1.6's right? Because I've gone waaaay past 109 in my B13. 33mph past that actually


----------

